# كلمات المسيح السبع على الصليب



## اخرستوس انستي (17 مارس 2008)

*






سبعة عبارات عظيمة قالها رب المجد وهو معلق على خشبة الصليب **لأجلنا 
ممزوجة بالألم الكبير, وصرخة البار الذي حمل خطايا العالم في جسده ووقف أمام العدالة الإلهية, ليأخذ عقاب خطايا لم يرتكبها ولكنه قبلها بالنيابة عنا ليعلن محبته للبشرية.

إن رقم 7 هو رقم الكمال أي أن الرب يسوع أكمل كل شيء, الكفارة والفداء والخلاص والغفران والشفاعة.

نطق بثلاث عبارات قبل ساعات الظلمة وأربعة عبارات بعد انتهاء ساعات الظلمة.


**1- كلمات الغفران: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لوقا 23 :34).

2-كلمات الرفق: "فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفا، قال لأمه يا امرأة هوذا ابنك، ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا أمك" (يوحنا 19: 26 - 27).

3-كلمات التعزية: "الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لوقا 23: 43).

**4- كلمات الوحدة: "إيلي إيلي لماذا تركتني", أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني (متى 27: 46) و(مرقس 15: 34).

5- كلمات الألم: "أنا عطشان" (يوحنا 19: 29).

6-كلمات الانتصار: "قد أكمل" (يوحنا 19: 30).

7-كلمات التسليم: "يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي" (لوقا 23: 46).


ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح. وإذا رجعنا إلى عباراته السبعة على الصليب لوجدنا أن العبارة الرابعة التي كانت في وسط العبارات, أي ثلاث قبلها وثلاث بعدها من أهم العبارات لأن الله حجب وجهه لأول مرة عن الأبن, حيث كان ممثلا للجنس البشري في خطاياه, والقدوس لا يستطيع أن يعاين الشر والخطية. وهنا أدان الله الخطية وأخذ جزاءها من جسد الإنسان يسوع المسيح نيابة عن البشرية كلها*​*____________________*
*منقول للافاده*


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

كلمات مبهرة  ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لك على هذه الكلمات الرائعة والتي قالها رب المجد وهو على عود الصليب
هذه الكلمات السبعة ! هي عنوان فخرنا في حياتنا كمسيحيين*​


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مايو 2010)

*رااااااااائع....*
​


----------



## Michael (19 مايو 2011)

​


----------

